# Goitzsche, SollarValley->AnhaltBitterfeld



## Fuchsig (26. Dezember 2008)

Hey leute,

ich war grad 25min radelnes macht bei der kälte alleine einfach keinen spaß...

deswegen suche ich leute aus der umgebung die lust haben eine kleine private fahrrad gemeinde zugründen.

altersklasse: ->keine
art: ->keine(auch renner können ne lustige runde mit mtb'lern fahren)

also alle die bog und lust haben können sich hier ja mal einschreiben und dann könnten wir einen termin vereinbarren

lg marcel


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja also ich reih mich dann mal ein, wär echt schön, wenn man mehr als 1-2  Leute wär. Also alle, die auch nur annähernd aus der Umgebung sind, bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty2008 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

kennt ihr hier in unsrer Umgebung nen guten Fahrradladen wo ich ne günstige Kettenführung bekomme???

MfG Martin


----------



## Fuchsig (28. Dezember 2008)

Naja am besten FahrradEckert Sandersdorf...oder halt onlineshop, zurnot bestellste ma bei uns mitbog ma ne runde mit uns um de goitzsche zu düsen?


----------



## cgb (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Anhalter
"annähernd aus der Umgebung" ist ja ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff, daher sind wir WBler ja fast sowas wie Nachbarn.
Bei uns hält es sich auch recht in Grenzen MTB-begeisterte zu finden.
Eine unserer Hausstrecken ist das Gebiet am Bergwitzsee. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
Der nächste "Trailday" ist in Planung (eventuell Sylvester).

Weitere Details im Thread "Trails der Waldbewohner (WB)"


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Dezember 2008)

Mh, das ist ja schon ein kleines Wunder, dass sich überhaupt jemand hierher verirrt. Bergwitzsee ist ja nicht so die Entfernung nur Silvester bin ich und der Fuchsig schon verplant, aber vielleicht kriegt man ja mal was organisiert.


----------



## scotty2008 (28. Dezember 2008)

von wo bestellt ihr?? naja hätte schon bock aber hab nur ein dirtbike und vorne nur ne singlespeedkurbel, das heißt ich bin der langsamste und im schlimmsten falle hänge ich nur hinten dran an euch


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Dezember 2008)

Wir bestellen meistens (eig immer) bei H&S Bikediscount. Ja Goitzsche ist ja nun nicht so der Knaller, bissl durchn Holzweißiger Wald brettern ist besser, da gibt es wenigstens ein paar schöne Trails, dieses Jahr wirds aber bei mir eh nix mehr.


----------



## scotty2008 (28. Dezember 2008)

wieso bestellt ihr nich bei bike-mailorder.de die sind doch viel billiger


----------



## H.R. (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
gruß aus Muldenstein....ich bin für jeder Goitzsche Tour und Umgebung zu haben.....
Holzweißiger Wald hört sich auch gut an......vielleicht mal am Pegelturm treffen und dann eine nette "Hausrunde" suchen?!
Gruß


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi, morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Habe nur Nachmittag Zeit, will mein neues Bike mal ein bisschen testen.
Kann auch ruhig etwas langsamer und gemütlich ausfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty2008 (29. Dezember 2008)

wo willst es testen hab dirtbike deshalb bin i net so schnell


----------



## EvilEvo (29. Dezember 2008)

Nja im Wald, also Gelände, da wo ein Fully nunmal hingehört


----------



## Fuchsig (2. Januar 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Wir bestellen meistens (eig immer) bei H&S Bikediscount. Ja Goitzsche ist ja nun nicht so der Knaller, bissl durchn Holzweißiger Wald brettern ist besser, da gibt es wenigstens ein paar schöne Trails, dieses Jahr wirds aber bei mir eh nix mehr.



Goitzsche ist nicht der Knaller??? ich finds nach wie vor lustig rennradler mitn mtb und jeans zu scheuchen

ich wär für ein treffen am pegelturm nach meiner "WinterRevision"

->Skareb zu Mantiou(durchsicht)
->Bike reinigen, alles neu fetten

Vielleicht finden sich ja bis dahin noch ein paar


----------



## EvilEvo (2. Januar 2009)

Weils im Winter auch Rennradfahrer gibt^^


----------



## Fuchsig (4. Januar 2009)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Weils im Winter auch Rennradfahrer gibt^^


----------



## Kasebi (19. Januar 2009)

Am 22.2.09 findet der 11.Bitterfelder CTF statt. Also ne' RTF fürs MTB. Ausschreibung hier.
http://www.esv-bitterfeld.de/dateien/ESV_Bitterfeld_11_Bitterfelder_CTF.pdf

Hat da schon mal jemand teilgenommen? Wie läuft das da ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackepeter (21. Januar 2009)

Kurz und bündig will ich die CTF empfehlen.
Ich war schon Drei oder Viermal da.Es läuft so ab wie wie 'ne RTF bloß 'n bißchen schmuddliger sozusagen .
Der Chef hält am Anfang 'ne Artikulierte Rede ,die man nicht verpassen sollte.Dann beginnt das große Klicken und es wird loßgedüst.Es ist wider Erwarten eine recht schöne,abwechsslungsreiche Strecke die eigentlich alles bietet was es so an Wegen gibt .Auch einen kurzen 18 %-er.Man fährt immer mal wieder an ein paar ,mittlerweile ,recht romantischen Tagebaurestlöchern vorbei und ich hatte auch nie das Gefühl,daß ich,auf Grund der guten Unterwegsversorgung bei dem Unterfangen verhungern musste .
Ich würd' es also mal probieren.
Ich glaube, ich komme bestimmt auch wieder hin.
Besten Gruß
ULF


----------



## H.R. (22. Januar 2009)

Besser kann man die CTF nicht beschreiben......für diese Flachlandregion eine echt nette Tour......ich war 2x da und kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen...
AUSPROBIEREN !!!


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Januar 2009)

Na also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, endlich mal was los hier, trainiere schon seit einer Woche. Sollte man sich vorher irgendwo anmelden oder reichts am Sonntag früh?


----------



## Kasebi (22. Januar 2009)

Genau auf diese Antworten hab ich gehofft. So gesundheitlich nichts dazwischen kommt
bin  ich auch dabei. Mal sehen ob ich den Rest der Brustgurtfahrer zum mitmachen animieren kann. Also bis dann. Noch ne Frage: Mit wieviel Bikern (Pie mal Daumen) kann man da denn rechnen?


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Januar 2009)

Wo kommt ihr eig her, würd Sonntag gern ma ne ordentliche Trainigsrunde fahren, hab dieses Jahr erst 3 mal auf m Bike gesessen und mein Neues noch garnicht benutzt.


----------



## Hackepeter (22. Januar 2009)

Ich ,aus Torgau.
Mit mehr als zwanzig Mann/Frau  kann man selbst bei schlechtem Wetter rechnen.
Lustig sind auch immer die Kommentare der älteren Teilnehmergruppen,meist hartgesottene RR-Fahrer.
( Bruno.Wo kommste denn jetzt erst her?War was kaputt)
Zum Anmelden Würd' ich schon mal 'n bischen eher kommen.Da hat man dann auch noch Zeit ein bißchen Kaffee und Kuchen reinzuwürgen.
Salute
ULF


----------



## Fuchsig (17. Februar 2009)

hey wer is am sonntag mit dabei?...hab mein fahrrad nun aus der winterpause gehollt und heut fertig gemacht. weiß nur noch nich so recht, is jetz halt auf hochglanz polliert, und jede schraube wurde neu gefettet.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Februar 2009)

Hab dich nich so, nach der Veranstaltung musst du´s eh wieder zerlegen und n neuen Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## Kasebi (18. Februar 2009)

Fuchsig
Konntest du nicht eher bescheid geben das du fertig bist. Dann hättest du bei meinem Bike weitermachen können. In der beziehung bin ich eine Schlampe. Und meinem Bike hab ich eh keine Winterpause gegönnt. Wozu isses denn ein Bike geworden. Und ich fahre lieber als das ich's putze. Wird ja doch wieder traksch. Übrigens beim Auto bin ich nicht anders. Sieht man der Karre auch an. Und bis jetzt siehts so aus das ich in BTF meinen
CTF/RTF Einstand habe
Also bis dann
Mit MfG Axel


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Februar 2009)

Hab meine Winterschlampe ne halbe Stunde geputzt, genausolange hab ich auch gebraucht, damit sie genauso aussieht wie vorher, wenigstens der Technik hat die Pflege mal gut getan, lohnt echt nicht bei dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuchsig (21. Februar 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Fuchsig
> Konntest du nicht eher bescheid geben das du fertig bist. Dann hättest du bei meinem Bike weitermachen können. In der beziehung bin ich eine Schlampe. Und meinem Bike hab ich eh keine Winterpause gegönnt. Wozu isses denn ein Bike geworden. Und ich fahre lieber als das ich's putze. Wird ja doch wieder traksch. Übrigens beim Auto bin ich nicht anders. Sieht man der Karre auch an. Und bis jetzt siehts so aus das ich in BTF meinen
> CTF/RTF Einstand habe
> Also bis dann
> Mit MfG Axel





bin beim Auto genausowürd einmal die Woche sauber gemacht. Hab zwecks morgen immer noch nicht entschlossen, hatte gehofft das ich noch nen anderes Bike bis morgen organisieren kann.


----------



## Kasebi (21. Februar 2009)

So, das Bike ist verstaut. Und sogar ein bisschen geputzt. Zumindest Alibi halber. Nur ein weiß ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Was morgen anziehen. Und welche Strecke fahren. Das mit den Klamotten wird wohl morgen früh eine kurzfristige Entscheidung.Na denn bis morgen.
MfG Axel


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2009)

Ja so die Oberfläche wurde nochmal geschrubbt. Fit bin ich, Wecker ist gestellt. Ich zieh ne lange Hose, warme Unterwäsche Kurzarmtrikot und meine Lieblingsjacke an. Wenn mich irgendwer sieht, kann er ja mal Hallo sagen, bin erkennbar am hellblauen RockMachine, das wird bestimmt kein Zweiter haben, freu mich schon auf Morgen...


----------



## Fuchsig (22. Februar 2009)

so also ich war dabei aber bin nicht mitgefahrenevilevo war der einzigste harte oder hab ich was verpasst


----------



## Udo1 (22. Februar 2009)

Fuchsig schrieb:


> so also ich war dabei aber bin nicht mitgefahrenevilevo war der einzigste harte oder hab ich was verpasst


Wenn Du schon dabei warst, warum bist Du dann nicht mitgefahren, oder war Dein Bike zu sauber für die Strecke?


----------



## RotorRoy (22. Februar 2009)

Hi
War heute auch dabei, bin die kleine Runde zwei mal gefahren, fand die geänderte Strecke OK!
Es haben sich so ca 20 Teilnehmer eingefunden, dem Wetter entsprechen doch ganz pasabel.
Habe es nicht bereut!
Bin beim nächsten mal sicher wieder dabei!


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Februar 2009)

Ja also man muss es mal mitgemacht haben, einmal reicht aber auf jeden Fall. Hoffe, dass das nächste Mal das Wetter besser wird. Die Leute waren jedenfalls alle sehr nett. Für das Wetter kann ja keiner was.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo, da will ich mich meinen Vorgängern anschließen. Ich bin mit zwei "alten" Herren zusammen gefahren. Wir haben die große Runde und dann noch mal eine kleine Runde gedreht. Schade das es auf grund des Wetters nicht ins Gelände ging. Aber es war auch so eine ganz nette Sache. Trotz des Wetters. Und ich hab für wieder ein Tourenziel kennen gelernt. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal eine ruhige Runde hier zu drehen. Und was den Veranstalter angeht hat der meine Anerkennung. Bei dem Wetter das noch so hinzukriegen war ganz Ok. Das werde ich mir nächstes Jahr, bei hoffentlich besseren Wetter wieder antun. Ich werde übrigens in 2Wochen fremdgehen und beim gleichen Veranstalter einen RTF mit meinem RR mit fahren. Mal sehen vieleicht trifft man da den einen oder anderen wieder. Also bis dann. 
 Mit MfG Axel


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Februar 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich werde übrigens in 2Wochen fremdgehen und beim gleichen Veranstalter einen RTF mit meinem RR mit fahren. Mal sehen vieleicht trifft man da den einen oder anderen wieder. Also bis dann.
> Mit MfG Axel



Evtl. sehen wir uns da, hab da noch bissl was mit dem Chef zu bereden, ob ich mitfahren werde, weiß ich noch nicht, müsste dann noch einige Veränderungen am Hardtail vornehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RotorRoy (22. Februar 2009)

Werde wahrscheinlich auch am 07. oder 08. in BTF mit dem Tourenradrad aufkreuzen und diesesmal auch ein paar Leute mehr aus WB mitbringen (wahren heute nur 3), hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.

Cu


----------



## Fuchsig (23. Februar 2009)

komm mit meinen mtb mit wenns wetter passt wegen dreckig werden und so


----------



## GTdanni (23. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am 7/8. in BTF die erste RTF im Jahr ist Pflicht. 
Weiß allerdings noch nicht ob zum Kreisverkehr am Samstag oder zur Runde am Sonntag. 
Die WP Teammitglieder vom RR-Forum wollen kommen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## theStevn (5. März 2009)

he... wollt auch mal hallo sagen. ;-)


----------



## Trek6300 (17. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
hab gerade mal ein bischen hier im Forum eure Beiträge gelesen. Und ja was soll ich sagen, bin aus Köthen und möchte mich euch gern anschließen für diverse Touren hier dursch´s schöne Sachsen Anhalt.


----------



## EvilEvo (18. März 2009)

Wenn sich denn mal wieder was ergibt^^, ich plane halt selten Touren, wenn ich Bock aufn Ride hab, dann wird kurz rumgefragt, ob wer mitkommt und 10 min später gehts halt schon los. Planung is nich so mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goitzsche-Event (28. August 2009)

Habe einen Blog wo genau solche Radtouren geplannt werden sollen. Vielleicht einfach mal ein paar Wunschtermine posten, wird sich doch einer finden lassen wo ein paar Leute zusammen finden. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und berichte darüber auf http:///www.goitzsche-events.de


----------



## Goitzsche-Event (28. August 2009)

Habe einen Blog wo genau solche Radtouren geplannt werden sollen. Vielleicht einfach mal ein paar Wunschtermine posten, wird sich doch einer finden lassen wo ein paar Leute zusammen finden. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und berichte darüber auf http:///www.goitzsche-events.de


----------



## Stuka (6. November 2010)

Moin moin, is das hier noch aktiv? komme ursprünglich aus BTF und bin auch hin und wieder mal da, wollte aber auch mal mein rad mitnehmen um ne tour durch die goitzsche zu drehen, allen is dann aber auch doof.


gruß


----------



## EvilEvo (6. November 2010)

Ist relativ aktuell gibt halt nur 2 aktive user in diesem Thread^^


----------



## Stuka (6. November 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ist relativ aktuell gibt halt nur 2 aktive user in diesem Thread^^



man muss ja fragen, wurd ja seit nem jahr hier nix mehr gepostet


----------



## EvilEvo (6. November 2010)

Ja, weils keinen interessiert^^


----------



## Stuka (6. November 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ja, weils keinen interessiert^^



mich schon  will ja wissen ob und wer da so rumkurvt weil ich im Dezember mal wieder nach BTF will und dann mein MTB im kofferraum hab 

bekanntlich ist allein fahrn ja weniger spaßig als wenn man ein paar mitfahrer hat


----------



## Udo1 (6. November 2010)

Stuka schrieb:


> ....
> bekanntlich ist allein fahrn ja weniger spaßig als wenn man ein paar mitfahrer hat


Finde ich auch. Ich kenne jetzt zwar die Dübener Heide einigermaßen, würde sie aber noch besser kennenlernen.


----------



## Stuka (6. November 2010)

sobald ich genau weiß von wann bis wann ich in BTF bin würde ich mich freuen wenn man vllt eine kleine tour fahren könnte wenn wer von euch dann lust und zeit dazu hat!


----------



## EvilEvo (6. November 2010)

Dann lasst uns das mal in Angriff nehmen. da ich ja fast täglich auf dem MTB sitze, kann ich ordentliche Touren anbieten. Es gibt auch diverse CTF´s in der Gegend im Winter.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dafür, dass wir das nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuka (6. November 2010)

ich bin aufjedenfall dabei wenn ich im lande bin!!!


----------



## EvilEvo (24. Februar 2011)

Ein wenig eingeschlafen hier, wie immer.
Am 12/13. März ist wieder Heide-RTF bzw. Anhaltiner RTF, ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen!!!


----------



## theStevn (25. Februar 2011)

brrrr... viel spaß


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (15. April 2011)

Wer hat Lust auf ein Nightride? aber erst nächsten Monat wenn ich die Neue Sigma bekomme. Herr EvilEvo, bin zwar nicht im Saft, aber ein bis zwei Flaschen Bier bei einer schöne Goitzsche-Tour?


----------



## EvilEvo (15. April 2011)

Bin dabei!
Hab nächste Woche Urlaub, vielleicht kriegen wir´s da auch hin?
Ansonsten komm ich einfach mal zu dir in Shop geradelt^^.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (17. April 2011)

Ich warte noch auf die neue Sigma Lampe, aber nächste Woche Speiche ich mir die neue NuVinci ein, oder würdest Du mich auch mit einen Trekkingfahrrad mitnehmen?


----------



## Udo1 (17. April 2011)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf die neue Sigma Lampe, aber nächste Woche Speiche ich mir die neue NuVinci ein, oder würdest Du mich auch mit einen Trekkingfahrrad mitnehmen?


Dann sind wir ja schon zwei mit einer NuVinci N360 im südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt. Meine soll auch in den nächsten Tagen bei meinem Mechaniker meines Vertrauens eintreffen.


----------



## EvilEvo (17. April 2011)

Ach ne, Treckingrad? Du würdst ja nichtmal mitn Rennrad an mir dran bleiben.


----------



## SteinBTF (18. Januar 2016)

Gibts noch Bitterfelder hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (18. Januar 2016)

Bin mittlerweile weggezogen, gibt aber noch Leute, frag mal @H.R.


----------



## H.R. (19. September 2019)

Damit hier mal wieder etwas passiert.
Am 17.11.2019 könnt ihr die Goitzsche mal wieder mit dem MTB abfahren
38. Bitterfelder CTF / Start um 10.00 am Sportplatz


----------

